# Unboxing Package From Back Home



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I just found this box in my mailbox sent from a relative back home in England:










And here's what I found inside:










An old pocket watch and a small bag for memory cards, which contained...










... A RADO Silver Star










Now to find out what these are, and try to date them. More pictures to follow.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

First the pocket watch. I was told that it was from the early 1800s, but no more than that. I know there are some masters of pocket watches around here, so any more information would be amazing. I wound it up very carefully and away it went.

First in the protective case:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Then out:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

And the movement:



















The movement is signed

R.W. Newland

Farnham

N:619


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Now the RADO.



















I haven't really been able to find out much about dating RADOs online. Hopefully someone here will be able to help me out.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi yesenoj,

the Silver Star looks to be from the late 70's/early 80's. There's an excellent Rado info site here which should give you more details: http://mike184.beepworld.de/

"Equation of Time" forums also have some serious Rado experts so it might be worth asking there too.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the case number indicates that the case was made in Asia (I think the T signifies Taiwan). I can't find a number that matches the format that is expected from a post-1972 watch: '123.4567.8'.

Any info on the pocket watch, or should I also post in the pocket watch forum?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A google reveals that Ridgeway William Newland of Farnham (watchmaker) was christened on 13 February 1765...which if true and made by himself would point to your watch being early to mid 19th Century at the latest.

I assume it's a silver case, so you should be able to describe or photograph the hallmarks. From very non expert observations you have a key-wound pair cased English watch, I'm guessing a fusee (verge escapement?), Tompion regulator and lovely ornate balance c*ck. Is there a winding key and does it go? It's a fantastic looking piece!

And yes, do put it in PW/Clocks and wait for Shiner and other cognoscenti to comment! :buba:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

There are some remnants of hallmarks on the inside of the inner case, but they're almost completely worn off. It is a fusee and verge escapement. There is a winding key and it does run! It's running a bit fast, but I think it's amazing that it is going. I'll put some pics in the PW section and see what they can tell me.


----------

